# Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2017



## asc09 (11. Dezember 2016)

*Veranstaltungen*

08.01.17 – SC Capelle
15.01.17 – RSC Werne
22.01.17 – ASC 09 Dortmund – MTB
29.01.17 – RC Sprinter Waltrop
05.02.17 – RV Witten
12.02.17 – RSV Hansa Soest
19.02.17 – TuS Neuenrade e.V.
26.02.17 – Kurbel Dortmund (BZ WM)
05.03.17 – Polizei-SV Iserlohn 1969 e.V.

Die Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy ist ein Zusammenschluss von Veranstaltern aus dem Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte, um zusammen eine Winter-Serie auf die Beine zu stellen. Die Vereine gehen mit einer gemeinsamen Werbung an die Öffentlichkeit.

Alle Veranstalter bemühen sich, einen der Jahreszeit gemäßen Rahmen zu bieten. Auch das Startgeld ist einheitlich geregelt.
Mehr Infos auf:

http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/


----------



## Robie_Sterling (1. Januar 2017)

Gibt es wieder für 5 Teilnahmen eine Tasse und für 7 Teilnahmen eine Auszeichnung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (1. Januar 2017)

Ich freu mich sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

noch eine Woche....


----------



## asc09 (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo WWBT Teilnehmer und Teilnehmerinnen!

Na, dass hat ja schon fast gepasst mit dem Schnee heute.

So, es geht in die heiße Phase. Der Start des ersten Laufes der WWBT 2017 steht bevor. Hier für euch noch einige Informationen für Sonntag.

Eine große bitte an alle Teilnehmer, kommt bitte nicht auf den letzten Drücker zur Anmeldung.
Auch wenn wir mit der Elektronischen Anmeldung alles schneller machen können, benötigt das Personal Zeit um alles einzugeben. 
Die Anmeldestellen sind ab 8.30 Uhr Einsatzbereit. Neben den rund 800 Online Anmelder die eine QR Code haben, sind auch schon viele Wertungskarten in den Vereinen angekommen. 
Bitte bei der Anmeldung sowohl Serienkarte oder Wertungskarte mit QR Code vorlegen. Nach Möglichkeit auch das Startgeld (4/6 €) abgezählt dabei haben. Bitte keine 50/100€ Scheine.
Ihr bekommt nach der erfolgte Anmeldung eure Startkarte und die vorgelegte Serien- Wertungskarte zurück. Diese wird nach der erfolgreichen Tour abgestempelt. Geht bitte mit diesen Dokumenten sorgsam um.
Bei den Tagesfahrern habe ich die Bitte sich noch in dieser Woche auf der Seite scan&bike eine QR Code auszudrucken. Ansonsten liegen ausreichend die Anmeldezettel aus. Nachteil, dieser verbleibt beim Veranstalter und bei der nächsten Veranstaltung müsst ihr erneut schreiben. 
Die Auszeichnung 2017 besteht in diesem Jahr aus eine Multi Color Tasse (5 Fahrten), dem kleinen Service Paket (7 Fahrten) und dem großen Service Paket (9 Fahrten). Bei Service Pakete werden von der Firma CYCLON aus den Niederlanden gesponsert. Dazu wird ab der ersten Veranstaltung ein Service Zelt der Firma CYCLON bei allen Veranstaltung vor Ort sein. Dort können kleine Reparaturen vorgenommen werden (keine Instandsetzung)
So, weitere Information folgen am Mittwoch. Bei Fragen, wendet euch an mich.

Norbert Schnitzmeier 
Koordinator WWBT 2017


https://www.facebook.com/groups/wwbt.2011/permalink/1277550952311535/


----------



## Trihsch (7. Januar 2017)

Morgen geht es ab

Henry


----------



## asc09 (7. Januar 2017)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> Gibt es wieder für 5 Teilnahmen eine Tasse und für 7 Teilnahmen eine Auszeichnung ?



Die Auszeichnung 2017 besteht in diesem Jahr aus einer Multi Color Tasse (5 Fahrten), dem kleinen Service Paket (7 Fahrten) und dem großen Service Paket (9 Fahrten). Die Service Pakete werden von der Firma CYCLON aus den Niederlanden gesponsert. Dazu wird ab der ersten Veranstaltung ein Service Zelt der Firma CYCLON bei allen Veranstaltung vor Ort sein. Dort können kleine Reparaturen vorgenommen werden (keine Instandsetzung).


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Januar 2017)

mmmhhh...Capelle ohne Schlamm..........


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Januar 2017)

Naja, etwas Schlamm gab es dann doch...hatte schon Sorge.

Insgesamt war der Boden aber noch etwas angefroren und sehr gut befahrbar.

Aufgrund der Unwetterwarnungen leider nicht soooo viele Teilnehmer.

Und nach der letzten Kontrolle ( lange Runde ) fehlten Pfeile bzw waren fasch umgehangen worden. Anscheinend gibt es nur noch idioten auf der Welt.


----------



## Eddigofast (8. Januar 2017)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Unwetterwarnungen leider nicht soooo viele Teilnehmer.
> .



Bei uns war heute morgen noch überall Glatteis, das hatte keinen Zweck.


----------



## C-Schicht (8. Januar 2017)

Hi
Trotz des Wetters waren es immerhin 563 Starter


----------



## Robie_Sterling (8. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte auch bedenken wegen der Witterungsbedingungen,vor Ort war es dann aber Problemlos zu fahren. Und von der Anmeldung über die nebelige Landschaft im Stil der alten Edgar Wallace Filme in Schwarz/Weisse bis hin zum Bike Wash und der leckeren Zielverpflegung war es mal wieder ein rundum gelungene Veranstaltung in Capelle. Der Serienveranstalter sollte sich generell mal Gedanken über die Bereitstellung von aktuellen GPX Dateien für das Navi machen,das würde das Problem mit den manipulierten Schildern deutlich entschärfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nena (9. Januar 2017)

Ab Waltrop bin ich dabei. Freu mich.


----------



## Robie_Sterling (9. Januar 2017)

Da es laut Wettervorhersage die Woche über reichlich Regen geben soll bin ich mal gespannt ob es der RSC Werner schafft dieses mal eine alternative Strecke für die doch recht tiefen Schlammigen Abschnitte am Anfang auszuschildern, immerhin soll die Strecke ja auch von Familien und Tourenrädern zu bewältigen sein.


----------



## n4ppel (9. Januar 2017)

War eine schöne Veranstalltung. Auch wenn der Start, meiner Meinung nach, nicht nach hinten hätte verschoben werden müssen. Ich danke auch dem Fahrer, welcher mein etrex 30 vor der  letzten Kontrolle (52km) im Wald eingesammelt und am Start abgegeben hat. Nachdem ich den Verlust festgestellt hatte bin ich die Strecke zwar rückwerts noch mir meiner Freundin abgefahren konnten natürlich nichts finden. Es soll noch ehrliche Finder geben. Sollte er hier mitlesen, darf er sich bei mir melden.

Freue mich auf Werne


----------



## musiclust (9. Januar 2017)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch bedenken wegen der Witterungsbedingungen,vor Ort war es dann aber Problemlos zu fahren.



Kein wunder. Selbst die Feldwege wurden ja vom Veranstalter gestreut.


----------



## asc09 (9. Januar 2017)

Damit auch im Winter die Saisonvorbereitung nicht zu kurz kommt und das Bike nicht anfängt zu verstauben präsentieren wir euch am 22.01.2017 im Rahmen der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy die 11. Aplerbecker (R)CTF. Je nach Witterung haben die Starter die Möglichkeit sich auf 33 und 56 km Streckenlänge mal so richtig drecksaumäßig einzusauen. Damit es unterwegs nicht zu frisch wird gibt es ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sich auf knackigen Anstiegen warm zu fahren und die feuchten Klamotten mittels Körperwärme wieder zu trocknen.






Erfahrene (R)CTF-Fahrer wissen inzwischen, dass beim Team Drecksau auf den Strecken gern mal das ein oder andere anspruchsvoll Hindernis zu überwinden ist.
Darüber hinaus warten wieder flowige Trailstücke auf die Teilnehmer. Selbstverständlich haben die Starter hinterher wieder die Möglichkeit, den unterwegs gesammelten Dreck an Körper und Bike wieder loszuwerden und die leer gefahrenen Kohlehydrat- und Mineralspeicher in geselliger Runde wieder aufzufüllen.
Wie bei jeder Veranstaltung der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy gehen die Starter zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr auf die unterschiedlichen Strecken, Kontrollschluss ist wie immer um 15:00 Uhr.
Das Team Drecksau erwartet seine Starter wie in jedem Jahr hier:
Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee, Schweizer Allee, 44287 Dortmund
Für weitere Informationen besucht die Homepage der Westfalen-Winterbike-Trophy: http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de

Termin: So, 22.01.2017
Titel: 11. Aplerbecker RCTF - 3. Lauf der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2017
km: 56/33 
Punkte: 3/2 
Veranstalter: ASC 09 Dortmund e.V. - Mountainbike 
Startort: Schweizer Allee
44287 Dortmund-Aplerbeck 
Startplatz: Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee 
Startzeit: 10:00-12:00 
Verantwortlicher: Jens Klüh 
Strasse: Schwerter Straße 238 
PLZ: 44287 
Wohnort: Dortmund 
Telefon: 0173/4825099 
EMail: http://www.asc09mtb.de


----------



## C-Schicht (9. Januar 2017)

Aplerbeck ist wie Neuenrade der Höhepunkt der WWBT
Freue mich schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Schicht (22. Januar 2017)

Heute war es endlich soweit.
Aplerbeck 
-6 grad beim Start. Gut besucht. Top Strecke. Und gute Arbeit von den ASC Jungs und Mädels 
Freue mich schon auf den MTB Marathon im Oktober.
Bis dahin


----------



## Robie_Sterling (22. Januar 2017)

In der Tat, die CTF vom ASC09 in Aplerbeck war mal wieder Top. Eine schöne Streckenführung ohne Knietiefe Schlammlöcher,einwandfreie Ausschilderung und dann auch noch so ein Wetter !
Weil der nächste Lauf in Waltrop ziemlich genau das Gegenteil ist werde ich mir die Fahrt dorthin sparen.


----------



## Trihsch (22. Januar 2017)

Schön kalt war es.

Nächste Woche Nr. 4

Henry


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Januar 2017)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> In der Tat, die CTF vom ASC09 in Aplerbeck war mal wieder Top. Eine schöne Streckenführung ohne Knietiefe Schlammlöcher,einwandfreie Ausschilderung und dann auch noch so ein Wetter !
> Weil der nächste Lauf in Waltrop ziemlich genau das Gegenteil ist werde ich mir die Fahrt dorthin sparen.




Ich finde jede Tour der WWBT hat ihre Berechtigung, daher werde ich auch wieder alle fahren.

War gestern ganz schön kaputt....aber es war wirklich schön.


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2017)

Heute wurde zwei bikes bei der WWBT in Witten gestohlen.


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Februar 2017)

Asozial!!!!


----------



## klmp77 (5. Februar 2017)

Bitter...


----------



## Trihsch (12. Februar 2017)

Möhnesee war wieder richtig gut.

Gutes Wetter und mittelschwere Strecke.

Habe leider auf einer Abfahrt einen üblen Stürzt gesehen. Ich hoffe dem Gestürzten geht es gut.

Noch 3 Veranstaltungen dann ist die WWBT 2017 Geschichte.

Henry


----------



## C-Schicht (12. Februar 2017)

Heute hat wieder mal alles gepasst. Wetter sehr gut und die Strecke super. Bin die letzten Jahre immer mit den Kids gefahren und heute mal ohne. 
Waren schon ein paar schöne Hm dabei 
Den Sturz habe ich auch gesehen. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.
Geht schneller als man denkt. 
Weiß jemand wieviele Starter heute da waren?
War ja mega voll
Großes Lob an die Veranstalter.
Alle wieder super nett
Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Robie_Sterling (19. Februar 2017)

Nach Grippe bedingter Zwangspause bin ich heute wieder in Neuenrade gestartet. Obwohl der GPX Track mal wieder nicht gestimmt hat war die Strecke problemlos zu bewältigen weil die Ausschilderung Top war,hier im Sauerland gibt es halt keine Vollidioten die Schilder abreißen Der gut organisierte Bike Wash und die Zielverpflegung haben die tolle Veranstaltung abgerundet. Jetzt geht zum Endspurt nach Dortmund und  Iserlohn um mir die Tasse zu sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (19. Februar 2017)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> weil die Ausschilderung Top war,hier im Sauerland gibt es halt keine Vollidioten die Schilder abreißen



Neuenrade ist immer eine Reise wert, Schilder werden auch hier im Sauerland entfernt, zumeist von der Grünrockfraktion.
Ist die Streckenführung nächste Woche in Dortmund so wie die im letzten Herbst?


----------



## Trihsch (4. März 2017)

Morgen ein letztes mal.
Racer liegt schon im Kofferraum.
Locker kurbeln u. anschließend Service Packet u. Tasse abholen.

Henry


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. März 2017)

Jo...leider ist's morgen vorbei...........hoffentlich ist das Wetter wieder gnädig und lässt den Regen vorbeiziehen....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. März 2017)

Das war doch mal ein sehr schönes Finale der WWBT 2017!
Wetter war perfekt, die Strecke wunderbar ausgeschildert.....Leckereien an der Kontrolle und im Ziel: SUPIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
( Wenn nur der Gegenwind nicht gewesen wäre  )

*Auf diesem Wege nochmal 1000 Dank den ausrichtenden Vereinen!!!!!!*

Es war wieder sehr schön!!!!!!!

*Allen eine schöne Bike-Saison 2017!!*


----------

